# Just Like A Woman



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 7, 2009)

Ray & Bubba  were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up.

A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.

"We're supposed to find the height of the flagpole," said Bubba, "but we don't have a ladder." 

The woman took a wrench from her purse, loosened a few bolts, and laid the pole down. Then she took a tape measure from her  pocket, took a measurement, announced, "Eighteen feet, six inches," and walked away.

Ray shook his head and laughed. "Ain't that just like a woman! We ask for the height and she gives us the length!"

...

Bubba and Ray are currently working for the Ontario Government in Toronto as advisors to Premier Dalton McGuinty.


----------



## Banned (Nov 7, 2009)

:rofl:

That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Xelebes (Nov 7, 2009)

"Well that's no use.  What's a foot and what's an inch?"


----------

